# [Sammelthread] Feedback zur Ausgabe #217 (11/2018)



## PCGH_Aleco (27. September 2018)

Der zentrale Feedback-Sammelthread zur aktuellen PCGH-Ausgabe 11/2018. Die neue Ausgabe liegt immer ab dem ersten Mittwoch des Monats, in diesem Fall also dem 4. Oktober, am Kiosk. Die Digitalversion gibt's schon ab dem 28. September um 14:00 Uhr. Abonnenten bekommen die gedruckte PC Games Hardware teilweise einige Werktage vor dem Kiosk-Erstverkaufstag (EVT).

Eure Anregungen und euer Feedback werden von der Redaktion gelesen und wir sind bemüht, auf Fragen und Anregungen möglichst schnell zu antworten. Bedenkt jedoch bitte, dass selbst wir nicht 24 Stunden am Tag im Dienst sind, sehr selten auch mal Urlaub haben oder (zum Glück noch seltener) krank darniederliegen könnten. Auch wenn wir nicht immer auf jedes einzelne eine Antwort schreiben, seid versichert, dass eure Meinung nicht ungehört verhallt! 

LG,
Aleco


----------



## Reigenspieler (30. September 2018)

*AW: PCGH 11/2018 (#217): 20 Seiten zu Geforce RTX 2080 (Ti), Freesync mit Nvidia-GPUs, 7 Wärmeleitpads bis 100 Euro, Tipps für den optimalen Spielesound, SSD für Spieler Pflicht? u.v.m. DVD-Vollversion: Valhalla Hills*

Wann ist das PDF verfügbar?


----------



## Corsair_Fan (30. September 2018)

*AW: PCGH 11/2018 (#217): 20 Seiten zu Geforce RTX 2080 (Ti), Freesync mit Nvidia-GPUs, 7 Wärmeleitpads bis 100 Euro, Tipps für den optimalen Spielesound, SSD für Spieler Pflicht? u.v.m. DVD-Vollversion: Valhalla Hills*

freu mich schon auf´s Heft


----------



## PCGH_Raff (1. Oktober 2018)

*AW: PCGH 11/2018 (#217): 20 Seiten zu Geforce RTX 2080 (Ti), Freesync mit Nvidia-GPUs, 7 Wärmeleitpads bis 100 Euro, Tipps für den optimalen Spielesound, SSD für Spieler Pflicht? u.v.m. DVD-Vollversion: Valhalla Hills*



Reigenspieler schrieb:


> Wann ist das PDF verfügbar?



Seit Freitag, steht unten im Artikel.  Hier der Direktlink: Computec Shop

Im Echtwelt-Handel liegt das neue Heft erst am Donnerstag (Mittwoch ist diesmal ein Feiertag).

MfG,
Raff


----------



## Reigenspieler (1. Oktober 2018)

*AW: PCGH 11/2018 (#217): 20 Seiten zu Geforce RTX 2080 (Ti), Freesync mit Nvidia-GPUs, 7 Wärmeleitpads bis 100 Euro, Tipps für den optimalen Spielesound, SSD für Spieler Pflicht? u.v.m. DVD-Vollversion: Valhalla Hills*



PCGH_Raff schrieb:


> Seit Freitag, steht unten im Artikel.  Hier der Direktlink: Computec Shop
> 
> Im Echtwelt-Handel liegt das neue Heft erst am Donnerstag (Mittwoch ist diesmal ein Feiertag).
> 
> ...


Leider nicht, daher habe ich gekündigt.  Die Hotline sagt erst ab 04.10. 




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Pisaopfer (1. Oktober 2018)

7 Wärmeleitpads (Test)
 Freesync mit Nvida-GPU (Praxis)
 Sound richtig konfigurieren (Praxis)
 HDD-Tuning per SSD und Store MI (Praxis)


----------



## XXTREME (2. Oktober 2018)

Wird diesmal leider nicht gekauft.


----------



## Dynamitarde (2. Oktober 2018)

Sound richtig konfigurieren (Praxis)
Finde ich richtig gut


----------



## rolli (2. Oktober 2018)

Video-Rückblick auf alte PCGH-Ausgabe:
Könnte man der Sprecherin bitte bitte sagen, wie man "superleggera" richtig ausspricht? 
Da hat's mich wirklich gerissen. 

Den Rest hab ich noch nicht angeschaut (sowohl Heft als auch DVD).


----------



## Kondar (4. Oktober 2018)

Bin erst morgen  Leser (heute zu faul zur Tanke) aber generell sind Gehäuse (Test) nie verkehrt.
Haben z.B. zwei Nanoxia Tower der höheren Preisklasse in der Familie und dachten das die günstigen (natürlich mit Abstriche) auch gut sein müsten 
aber leider weit gefehlt. Gerade in der günstigen Sektion (~65€ in dem Fall) kann man immer noch viel Falch machen.


----------



## Solarstorm (5. Oktober 2018)

Mal eine doofe Frage.
Ich habe das Digital-Abo für 39,99€ abgeschlossen, ist da auch das Heft in PDF Form dabei?
Da ich im Shop noch immer nicht die aktuelle Ausgabe laden kann.
Ich habe schon am Anfang der Woche an den Support geschrieben, aber noch keine Antwort erhalten.


----------



## Solarstorm (6. Oktober 2018)

Hat sich erledigt, der Support hat sich gemeldet, jetzt sehe ich alle neuen und alten Ausgaben.


----------



## Rolk (7. Oktober 2018)

Warum unterstützt Fuze Drive eigentlich nur die aktuellsten Plattformen? Das Programm wäre nicht schlecht, um ältere Systeme mit knapper Sata 6GB/s Bestückung aufzumöbeln, aber wird wohl nicht laufen.


----------



## PCGH_Torsten (8. Oktober 2018)

Da die Software sich zwischen Betriebssystem und Laufwerks-Controller schalten muss, sind Anpassungen an die sepezifische Hardware kaum vermeidbar – und natürlich konzentriert man sich auf halbwegs aktuelle Systeme. (Sockel 1151/AM4/TR4/2066) SSD-Caching ist aber keine neue Idee. Vor sechs Jahren habe ich mal mehrere Nvelo-basierte Lösungen getestet (PCGH 06/2012), die sollten mit diversen älteren Systemen kompatibel sein. Wer ein Intel-Mainboard nutzt hat Smart Response sogar vermutlich schon dabei.


----------



## Khabarak (12. Oktober 2018)

Der Kommentar zu Raytracing bzw. die Beschwerden über Turing springt leider mal wieder zu kurz und bleibt am Tellerrand hängen.
Ja, Ray Tracing ist eine geniale Technik und definitiv schöner als Rasterizing.
Aber: So lange selbst DICE offen sagt, wie sehr sie tief in die Trickkiste und Qualitätsreduzierung greifen müssen, um das Feature auf 1080p 60 zum Laufen zu bringen (wohlgemerkt auf einer 2080 TI...!!), sind wir noch 5-10 Jahre von einer Massenkompatibilität entfernt.
Erst wenn RTX im aktuellen Umfang auf dem Level der XX50 Karten angekommen ist, kann man von einer ausreichenden Verbreitung ausgehen, dass es mehr als nur ein Marketing Feature wird.
Und erst dann wird das Feature auch nur ansatzweise interessant für die Masse.
Aktuell ist mehr als eindeutig abzusehen, dass nur eine einzige von 3 RTX Performance Stufen auch nur ansatzweise genug Rechenpower hat, um Ray Tracing halbwegs darzustellen - auch wenn ein Ray gleich mehrere Pixel abdecken muss, anstelle es genau anders herum zu machen (wie es für eine gute Qualität sein muss).
Und dann haben wir aktuell auch nur die Wahl, entweder Schatten (Tomb Raisder), oder Relexionen (Battlefield V), oder Global Illumination zu sehen. Alles zusammen würde wohl noch jede Hardware überfordern...

Schön, dass Nvidia ein neues Marketing Feature gefunden hat, aber es ist eindeutig noch zu früh für den Consumer Markt.
So bekommt der Kunde nur immer wieder vorgeführt, dass selbst die schöne €1300 Karte nicht genug Power dafür hat.
Das hinterlässt keinen guten Eindruck und wird selbst dann noch Spuren hinterlassen, wenn wir endlich genug Rechenpower haben, dass selbst eine XX50 Karte den aktuellen Stand übertrifft und nicht mehr so viel Tricksereien benötigt.


----------



## Palmdale (14. Oktober 2018)

Meinst Du nicht, dass mit der Zeit die Entwickler das feinkörniger abstufen können? Klar ist es bissl seiner Zeit voraus, aber irgendwann muss man mal den Anfang machen


----------



## Khabarak (15. Oktober 2018)

Palmdale schrieb:


> Meinst Du nicht, dass mit der Zeit die Entwickler das feinkörniger abstufen können? Klar ist es bissl seiner Zeit voraus, aber irgendwann muss man mal den Anfang machen



Das Problem ist ja nicht die feinere Abstufung.
DICE hat schon gesagt, dass sie *ganz* tief in die Trickkiste gegriffen haben, um 1080p60 auf einer 2080 TI zum Laufen zu bringen.
Aktuell nutzen sie einen einzigen Ray für ein Pixelcluster - eigentlich sollten es mehrere Rays für ein einziges Pixel sein.
Nur damit es auf einer 2080 TI in 1080p60 und vielleicht mal in 1440p läuft - nachdem sie die Qualität noch weiter runter gedreht haben.

Da bleibt nicht mehr viel für eine 2080, oder gar eine 2070 übrig.

Und 6 Gigarays hat auch schon PowerVR anno 2016 in einem Prototyp Chip für Smartphones geschafft - parallel zur traditionellen Grafik.

Wenn man sich die berichte von DICE und die Demos der GamesCom ansieht, ist eigentlich ziemlich eindeutig, dass wir bei den 10 Gigarays der 2080 TI nochmal Faktor 10-20 brauchen, um es bei voller Qualität wirklich vernünftig laufen zu lassen - und das nur bei Reflexionen, wie bei BF V... von einem kompletten Ray Tracing Rendering gar nicht erst zu reden. Das braucht nochmal ein bis zwei Größenordnungen mehr an Rechenleistung.

Die Zeit wird es richten - allerdings nicht in der erste, oder auch zweiten RTX Generation.
Das wird eher bis zum 3nm Knoten brauchen.


----------



## PCGH_Torsten (15. Oktober 2018)

Palmdale schrieb:


> Meinst Du nicht, dass mit der Zeit die Entwickler das feinkörniger abstufen können? Klar ist es bissl seiner Zeit voraus, aber irgendwann muss man mal den Anfang machen



Die Erfahrung zeigt: Entwickler investieren 90 Prozent des Aufwandes in Optimierungen für weit verbreitete low-end-Technik, damit das Spiel auf möglichst vielen Systemen überhaupt läuft, und noch einmal 10 Prozent in Preview-Bildmaterial-Szenarien, um besonders hübsche Screenshots liefern zu können, auch wenn für diese Settings am Ende zwei Enthusiast-Grafikkarten und 30-FPS-Tolleranz nötig sind. Aber Feintuning für 5 Prozent Spieler mit Oberklasse GPUs? Gar getrennte Engine-Pfade mit anderen Rendering-Techniken? Ich wäre überrascht.

Es ist also nett, dass hier der Grundstein für Experimente mit einem anderen Konzept gemacht wird. Aber um die Technik auf breiter Front durchzusetzen muss Nvidia sie die nächsten Jahre mitschleifen und als zusätzliche Einheit auf allen GPUs verbauen. Und wenn AMD die Gelegenheit nutzt, 1/3 kleinere, gleich schnelle Rasterizer-Chips anzubieten, dann müsste Nvidia trotzdem mit deren Preisen konkurrieren. Alternativ könnte man natürlich auch die Rechenleistung soweit steigern, dass die Aufgabeauflösung der begrenzende Faktor für Bildqualität wird und selbst sehr ineffiziente Renderingverfahren sich lohnen, wenn sie ein auch nur leicht bessere Optik liefern. Aber davon sind wir noch weit entfernt, selbst mit reduzierten AA-Vorgaben erreichen Rechencluster für Kinofilme bestenfalls wenige Frames per hour in 4K und 8K steht schon vor der Tür.


----------



## Palmdale (15. Oktober 2018)

Ich vermute halt stark, dass Nvidia das Budget besitzt, entsprechend unterstützend bei Entwicklern zu helfen, eben jenen Pfad von Dx einzubauen. Ich hätte durchaus Interesse an der 2080Ti, aber mit aktuell wqhd brauche ich die Rohleistung nicht, bis mein Uwqhd Wunschmonitor erscheint.


----------



## Khabarak (17. Oktober 2018)

Palmdale schrieb:


> Ich vermute halt stark, dass Nvidia das Budget besitzt, entsprechend unterstützend bei Entwicklern zu helfen, eben jenen Pfad von Dx einzubauen. Ich hätte durchaus Interesse an der 2080Ti, aber mit aktuell wqhd brauche ich die Rohleistung nicht, bis mein Uwqhd Wunschmonitor erscheint.



Die Entwickler werden es nicht auf breiter Front unterstützen, so lange es nur 5% der Kunden wirklich zu sehen bekommen.
Erst wenn RT auf einer X30 bis X50 GPU läuft, kann man davon ausgehen, dass es weiter verbreitet wird.

Das sieht man ja auch super an allen Top Gameworks Features.
So gut wie nichts ist weit verbreitet, weil nur high End Karten es vernünftig nutzen können.
Selbst GPU PhysX ist extrem selten geworden, weil 1/3 der Spieler es nicht nutzen können


----------

